# Cherub not heating



## Chockymonster (Jan 21, 2013)

My new to me Cherub has stopped heating.

I used it for the first time over the weekend with no issues, this morning I turned it on at about 9am, it heated fine.

I made a pulled a few shots through with no issues, I went to make another at about 2pm and the machine was cold.

It still has power, but the neon at the power switch isn't lit anymore, the boiler has no pressue and the water from the group is room temperature.

Any suggestions?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Maybe one of the safety sensors has triggered, wrongly or otherwise. Water in tank?

Otherwise could be a boiler heater element issue.

I suggest you get in touch with whomever you purchased it off and let them know immediately in case its a dud.


----------



## Chockymonster (Jan 21, 2013)

I've already got in touch, they helpfully suggested that I only use bottled water as that might be why it's not turning on.

Thankfully it's an ebay purchase through paypal.

There's water in the tank.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Chockymonster said:


> There's water in the tank.


Had to check









Yes it could be the low water level sensor but that also beeps. Hope you get solve the problem.

Might also need de-scaling?


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Take the case off and reset the thermostatic safety switch on the element (small red button) and see if it comes to life.


----------



## Chockymonster (Jan 21, 2013)

Thermostatic safety switch has brought it back to life, I'm not sure if it sounds right though. It's been on for an hour and a half and sounds a bit like a coffee percolator! The metal around the group head is incredibly hot too.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Chockymonster said:


> Thermostatic safety switch has brought it back to life, I'm not sure if it sounds right though. It's been on for an hour and a half and sounds a bit like a coffee percolator! The metal around the group head is incredibly hot too.


Does the boiler pressure still cycle between around 1.1 bar and 0.8 bar? You can adjust this I believe by rotating the pressurestat on top of the boiler.


----------



## Chockymonster (Jan 21, 2013)

Yes, that's what it is cycling between. I'm sure that the group was nowhere near this hot the last time I used it.


----------



## Chockymonster (Jan 21, 2013)

It's tripped again


----------



## Wombat (Nov 12, 2013)

Did you make any progress with this, Chockymonster?


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Unless the boiler is continuously overheating then the safety cutout may need replacing.


----------



## Chockymonster (Jan 21, 2013)

Wombat, not really.

It trips randomly and I can't replicate it. The seller on ebay has gone silent and I'm waiting until the 7 day deadline so I can escalate it to ebay CS on Saturday.

I'd be inclined to get it sorted if it wasn't for the fact he lied through his teeth describing the machine.

So then I just need to work out what to replace it with!


----------



## Wombat (Nov 12, 2013)

I feel your frustration, Chocky - I'm looking into a temporary bypass to check if my safety is dead, but I'm pretty sure I have no clue what I'm being told to do!


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

Tripping means the element it compromised... You need a fresh element. Has been descaled with too strong of a solution or something along those lines


----------



## Chockymonster (Jan 21, 2013)

Wombat, I've given up and raised the wrath of ebay customer support on the non responding seller.

This was supposedly a machine that has only been used 5 times. But the portafilters have brass showing, the machine is scratched and on top of that it was made in 2009. Not impressed!


----------



## Wombat (Nov 12, 2013)

Due to damage to the casing and displacement of internals I'm confident it's courier error rather than settler error - I was on the phone to a retailer near to me who knew the seller (regular customer) and was singing his praises about how well maintained his machines are.

Think my next course is a drive down to Birmingham - courier wants a repair quote but there's no way I'm entrusting another courier to transport it. Road trip!


----------



## Chockymonster (Jan 21, 2013)

I hope it's not that much of a road trip. I was dreading having to send mine back but ebay even provide me with a Parcelforce label to send it.

My seller is adamant that the machine worked perfectly, but his reluctance to even discuss the issue was just wrong.


----------



## Wombat (Nov 12, 2013)

Well, turns out it was the stat after all. All said and done a £200 repair bill and seems as good as new! Now to claim off of the courier...


----------



## Chockymonster (Jan 21, 2013)

Glad to hear you're up and running again!


----------

